# Why Sterilize Jars?



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

When canning? Seems that every canning thread I ever read people are still sterilizing jars.

I equate that to wiping before you poop. I just don't make any sense. It's a waste of time, effort and energy.

Anything that gets PC doesn't need the jars sterilized. Anything that gets BWB canned for 10 minutes or longer doesn't neeed to be sterilized.

Grape juice in a quart jar only needs to be processed for 5 minute. I just find it easier to process it for 10 and be done with it. That and I usually do GJ in half gals anyway.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with you. I never sterilize anything before pressure canning.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Pressure canning I don't sterilize, just wash with soap & water. Water bath canning I still do sterilize just to be doubly sure that all the germies are knocked back.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I just wash and rence .sterlizing was part of the process used when people just poured the boiling tomatoes into the jars titened the lids and didn't prosess in the hot water bath or when they canned pickels .I don't think this is recomended for either any more .personally I even put jelly through a hot water bath .


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

lathermaker said:


> Water bath canning I still do sterilize just to be doubly sure that all the germies are knocked back.


Do you wipe before you poop too? LOL

You realize that you are sterilizing everything when you BWB?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Soupmaker said:


> Do you wipe before you poop too? LOL
> 
> You realize that you are sterilizing everything when you BWB?


Better safe than sick... I've had food poisoning. It blows.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have not found a book that says to sterilize unless the processing time is under 10mn. They ALL say to warm up the jars to prevent heat shock and I think people mistake that for sterilization (which is in boiling water/steam for 10 mn).

I sterilize jars/lids when making yogurt, but that is to be sure I don't have unwanted competition with the yogurt cultures. 

As to the bathroom issue, not to wipe but to wash your hands first - especially men - who knows what you've got on your hands that you are now getting on rather delicate skin. Those areas aren't protected with thick skin like your hands - just ask someone who has cut up hot peppers and gone to the bathroom without washing their hands first.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Better safe than sick... I've had food poisoning. It blows.


There is NO added safety in sterilizing jars before you can.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> I have not found a book that says to sterilize unless the processing time is under 10mn. They ALL say to warm up the jars to prevent heat shock and I think people mistake that for sterilization (which is in boiling water/steam for 10 mn).


IIRC the Blue book does.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with Macybaby. Unless you are processing something for under 10 minutes, you do not need to sterilize the jars. I believe that is the recent recommendation from the USDA? 

I do wash them very well and heat them to a simmer just to make sure they do not suffer shock and break when they are filled with the hot food and stuck in the canner with boiling/almost boiling water. The lids are never supposed to be boiled (sterilized) either because it can ruin the sealing compound.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

I never even perheat jars. i usually have them prewashed and boxed.

Out of several thousand jars I have only broke one. I was reeally pushing it with that one though.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Soupmaker said:


> There is NO added safety in sterilizing jars before you can.


To each his own. I'll do it simply because I'm not going to chance another bout of food poisoning. It was with commercially canned food that time but like I said, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> To each his own. I'll do it simply because I'm not going to chance another bout of food poisoning. It was with commercially canned food that time but like I said, better safe than sorry.


LOL I guess whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I run it through the dishwasher. That way they are clean, and still very hot, if i time it just right!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Soupmaker said:


> LOL I guess whatever helps you sleep at night.


Why criticize? What does it hurt?


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Why criticize? What does it hurt?


What does it gain? Seriously??


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Some people just like to do stuff like that. Just like my mother-in-law who always washes her dishes before she puts them in the dishwasher. Seems like a waste of time and resources, but it evidently makes her feel good.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Yup. It reminds me of a story. I will try to tell it.

A women and her friend are going to make supper.

The women pulls a pot roast out the fridge and cuts the ends of before puting it into a pot. The friend asks why she cut the ends off. The women says "that's the way my mom did it. Frenid says we should call your mom and ask her why. They call the mom and the mom says "that's the way my mom did it". So they call G-ma. They ask G-ma why she cuts the ends off of th epoast raost before cooking. G-ma says "that's the way i used to do it but now a have a bigger pot".


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Soupmaker said:


> Grape juice in a quart jar only needs to be processed for 5 minute. I just find it easier to process it for 10 and be done with it.


Exactly! I don't think I've ever sterilized a jar.

My mom did, but she also sealed her jams with wax. Big difference.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I also have recipes that call for a five minute processing time (jellies) but I just process for ten instead. I don't sterilize the jars, just make sure that they are good and hot. 

Doesn't matter to me what other people do or don't do, we all have to do whatever we think is best, so we can be confident when feeding our families or gifting a friend with a jar of jelly.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Let's remember the no criticism rule in Rules sticky and give each other the grace to preserve in whatever manner they choose without criticism or making them feel stupid for doing it differently.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Doesn't matter to me what one does ... unless it is a gift to me and then I'd be curious about the process.

Doing nothing but pointing to the folks that study and test ... Is it necessary to sterilize jars before canning?


----------

